# 2 New 20 Gallon Tall Verts



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't been very active lately as I have had a lot of things taking up my time but I have finally gotten around to building two new 20 gallon tall verts to replace my two existing verts.

Here are a few of the pictures I have captured so far. I have completed the hardscaping and most of the cleanup. 

Currently I am printing the cent assemblies which will allow the vents to be fully open, half open, a quarter open or completely closed. I will have pictures of the vent assemblies in the next few days once I finalize the design.

Tanks Drilled - 12 holes in total ( 8 vents, 2 drains, 2 for mistking nozzles)


















Mocking up the first tank everything is just balanced in place









Second tank almost finished foaming everything into place.









Both tanks side by side as they will be when they move to my office, cleanup started. I will be covering the sides of the tank where the foam is with contact paper or spray paint to hide the ugly parts.









Closeup tank 1









Closeup tank 2









Thanks for taking a look! I have another thread about this but if anyone has suggestions for lighting I am still trying to decide what to use this time.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh cool, I really like those! Great placement use of the cork rounds... excited to see it progress and get planted!

What frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Oh cool, I really like those! Great placement use of the cork rounds... excited to see it progress and get planted!
> 
> What frogs are you putting in there?


Thanks!

One tank will be housing 3 Varaderos, the other will have my Variabilis northerns.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Picture of one of the future inhabitants!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great start. If you want the option to be able to get the frogs out again, suggestion is to fill the cork rounds with foam or sphagnum, otherwise you'll never catch them without tearing it apart.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice! I'll be waiting for the final product


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

oldlady25715 said:


> Great start. If you want the option to be able to get the frogs out again, suggestion is to fill the cork rounds with foam or sphagnum, otherwise you'll never catch them without tearing it apart.


I will be filling most of them with plants, some will be left half full to add some hides but none will allow the frogs to get to places they aren't supposed to get. Although in my experience the thumbnails are quite good at finding the small cracks and avoiding being captured!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Very nice! I'll be waiting for the final product


Thanks! Finished up the vent design last night so I will be printing those over the next few days as well as getting the false bottom installed.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Updates

Drainage layer and substrates are in, need to order some more leaf litter.



















Here of some pictures of the vent assemblies. They are comprised of 4 pieces that all snap together.





































Some shots of the vents being printed.



















Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

That's one hell of a 3d printer :O

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha its a Rostock Max V2 with a number of modifications.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

not gonna lie, I saw the vents and got excited thinking you were going to plumb the two tanks together with some clear PVC tubing. Had to go back and read through the plans again










gives me some ideas 


looks great so far!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha that would be neat if I had room for two tanks for one set of frogs. Alas I already have too many tanks in my small office. 

I am currently taping the tanks up in preparation for painting the glass to cover the areas with foam and substrate.


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

Great start...keep updating us

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

chefboyardee said:


> not gonna lie, I saw the vents and got excited thinking you were going to plumb the two tanks together with some clear PVC tubing. Had to go back and read through the plans again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting concept... Maybe a new project


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Interesting concept... Maybe a new project


my bank account says not yet 


Nath, are you printing or using any sort of bulkhead for the drains on the bottom, or are you just going to have a waste sump or something?


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty cool but how is it filtered?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

In the past I have used a bulkhead but those required that the water level got to about half an inch before it would start to drain. I don't want as much water sitting in the bottom of the tank this time so I am going to leave the drain holes empty. The tanks will be at a slight incline so that water runs to the back of the tank. I will put some water wicking fabric in the hole which leads to a collection container. This should allow me to have a minimal amount of stagnate water in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Painting Done*

Finally had some time to make some more progress on the tanks. I have completed the painting of the outside of the tanks to hide the areas with foam showing. Here are some shots of the tanks in progress and finished.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Over the weekend I finally had a bit more time to work on the tanks. I pulled all the substrate out because I wasn't satisfied with my drainage layer. That has been fixed up and the substrate is back in. I also finished assembling and installing all the vent assemblies. I plan on finishing the front panel early this week and should have the tanks ready to start breaking in shortly.

Here of some pictures of the substrate layers:

The first layer is Matala from Folius that was topped with window screen









The second layer is LDL from NeHerp topped with weed blocker fabric



























I cut a mistking bulkhead to create a low profile drainage bulkhead, I use the mistking bulkheads as drainage in my current tanks but they require the water level in the bottom of the tank to get to about 3/4 of an inch before draining. Now the tanks should drain once they have 1/4 or an inch of water.










An installed vent assembly:


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was thinking of creating some vines to come down from the top of the wood in the tanks but I am not sure if it will make the tanks too crowded. I think a few thinner strands might look good. 

Anyone have an opinion to sway me one way or another?


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the vines would be cool, particularly because once well grown in the background features tend to become obscured with plants (though I think this too has visual appeal). If the vines are in the foreground it will help add depth to the setups long term. I like what you've done with the two sides of the same tree kind of setup, it looks pretty boss so far.
- Paul


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Eloquentidiot said:


> I think the vines would be cool, particularly because once well grown in the background features tend to become obscured with plants (though I think this too has visual appeal). If the vines are in the foreground it will help add depth to the setups long term. I like what you've done with the two sides of the same tree kind of setup, it looks pretty boss so far.
> - Paul


Thanks! I have done vines before and really liked them so I am leaning towards making a few I should have just enough leftover silicone / peat.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

You could add them in the future too?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

These are really turning out great! Very clean looking and I love the cork arrangement. Thanks for posting... I'm really looking forward to seeing these planted!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

ruairidh_ said:


> You could add them in the future too?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


I could, I normally like to silicone them in place which I wouldn't be able to do once the frogs are in, but I could just place them in later. I think it is probably easier to do it now though before plants start getting in the way.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gibbs.JP said:


> These are really turning out great! Very clean looking and I love the cork arrangement. Thanks for posting... I'm really looking forward to seeing these planted!


Thanks! I can't wait to get them planted either. Once I have the hardscape 100% I plan on misting the tanks and working on finding the right balance of mist / ventilation then the fun can begin.

I also still need to figure out how to light them


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Playing around to see what some vines would look like. I need to pick up another tube of silicone to coat them with peatmoss.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Been quite some time since I posted about these tanks. But I am finally back on track with getting them finished up and by this weekend they should have frogs in them. Here are some pictures right after the first round of planting about 3 months ago. I will take some updated photos as soon as the frogs go in.









http://i.imgur.com/FatYjJM.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/1mCJ3lJ.jpg


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Updated Pics, the frogs are now enjoying their new digs!









http://i.imgur.com/uZDeGUe.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/bqrdxqI.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/WH5O4GZ.jpg


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey I've been following your thread and curious as to how these tanks are doing. They look fantastic and I really like the vents you made at top. How long did it take you to make them? Are the top vents working out well? How big are those holes? 1.6" ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunlock (Feb 9, 2016)

Great time for a bump!

I am also eager to see the progress on this tank!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dude, I remember when you were just getting into the hobby, man have you come a long way! Those tanks look awsome

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

What clips are those holding the glass front on?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

myersboy6 said:


> Hey I've been following your thread and curious as to how these tanks are doing. They look fantastic and I really like the vents you made at top. How long did it take you to make them? Are the top vents working out well? How big are those holes? 1.6" ?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


The tanks are doing well, still growing in but most everything is growing nicely. Each vent assembly takes about an hour to print if you include the fan attachment and 20 minutes or so without the attachment. The holes are ~2 inches in diameter but I will have to double check on that. The vents + fans have been working great, the glass is always fog free and I don't get the build up of algae on the glass I used to get on the last version of these tanks.



Hunlock said:


> Great time for a bump!
> 
> I am also eager to see the progress on this tank!


I agree I will get some updated pictures up tonight or tmrw!



Erikb3113 said:


> Dude, I remember when you were just getting into the hobby, man have you come a long way! Those tanks look awsome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thank you! With each new tank I try to fix the short cummings of my previous tanks which are always many. I now am focused on how to create tanks that require the least amount of maintenance which is why I redesigned the door mechanism, latches and vents and fans with these tanks and so far it has been working great!



GOSKN5 said:


> What clips are those holding the glass front on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The clips are something I designed and 3D printed after attempting to use magnets in the last version of these tanks. The magnets took up more space rusting and falling out in the last tanks so I decided to change to these clips and they are perfect. Some people like have the front on a hinge but I like being able to full remove it as its easier to implement and allows me to really clean it when I want to make the glass like new! 

If there is enough interest in the clips I can print a bunch and offer them up for sale ( pretty much just enough to cover shipping ).


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Until I get new full tank shots here are some of the inhabitants having a meeting.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Update Time

I just recently added some more orchids and I haven't had time to put them in their final places so some tweaking needs to happen but here are the tanks as they stand today. Let me know what you think!




























Upper vents with fans:









Lower vent plus clip:


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Got some more frog shots this morning!



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

What orchid is that with the long thin leaves on the right wall? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

myersboy6 said:


> What orchid is that with the long thin leaves on the right wall?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I believe that one is: Maxillaria / species ( giant uncata ) purchased from Andy's Orchids


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

One of the orchids had stated blooming after being dormant for two years!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I will be trying my hand at some orchids for the first time. Hoping I can get mine to flower too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

myersboy6 said:


> I will be trying my hand at some orchids for the first time. Hoping I can get mine to flower too!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Orchids are my favorite plant to have in my tanks and I have a lot! It has taken some time to figure out where they like to be placed most seem to be picky when it comes to how moist they stay. Once you figure it out they are awesome!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool I will keep that in mind when I get some. 👍

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## coppola73 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome setups! Been kicking around the idea of getting some verticals and this helps push me over the edge. Thanks for the build info.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Just curious - did you 3D print the clips that hold the front door shut too? Those are nice - good idea - was wondering how to replicate that piece of the setup....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I did 3D print them, they work really well and make it simple to completely remove the glass for cleaning.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Interesting design, I thought that the main pane of glass on the front was hinged - and would drop down - so you really just have it seated somehow (U-channel?) on top of the bottom panel and the top comes out. Interesting design. i don't think that I've seen anyone else do that.

You're making me wish that I had a 3-d printer and some CAD drafting knowledge right about now.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

dedman said:


> Interesting design, I thought that the main pane of glass on the front was hinged - and would drop down - so you really just have it seated somehow (U-channel?) on top of the bottom panel and the top comes out. Interesting design. i don't think that I've seen anyone else do that.
> 
> You're making me wish that I had a 3-d printer and some CAD drafting knowledge right about now.


Ill take some close up pics later. The front consists of one bottom pane of glass with a 3d printed uchannel on top to create a perfectly flat surface for the top pane to sit on. The top pane just rests on top of the bottom and the clips hold it in place tightly. When I want to feed I just take off the clips and pivot the glass open enough to put the flies in. But when I really want to get in and clean I just take the whole pane off easy as can be. I have gone through several iterations starting with hinges then magnets and at one point duct tape (yuck). So far with this system I wouldn't change anything it has been working great for months and I am very pleased with it. If you would like to try something similar I could print some more clips and ship them to you.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm actually building three 20H tanks now - basically using your design. I still have to drill the side holes. (Holes are a bit smaller - 1 3/8 inches.)

I will also be hinging the fronts - as I already have the parts. I will post some pic's when I have time. 

PM'ing you.

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

dedman said:


> I'm actually building three 20H tanks now - basically using your design. I still have to drill the side holes. (Holes are a bit smaller - 1 3/8 inches.)
> 
> I will also be hinging the fronts - as I already have the parts. I will post some pic's when I have time.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing them. What made you choose hinging rather than fully removable. I ask because I have done the hinge route before and wished I hadn't down the road.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I did a similar design to your as well with 3 29 gallon verts but I chose to do the Sherman vent and sliding doors instead. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that I went with hinged because I can see myself dropping/breaking the front panes of glass if they were not attached - or setting them down and chipping the corners of the front pane which would also bum me out. 

Other builds that I have done are hinged too, so I was just sort of thinking along those lines.

Honestly, I like the idea of being able to take the glass out. But, since I have the hinges already - and don't have any U channel to cover the top of the bottom pane of glass - I will likely build these as hinged.

My original thought for these tanks was to do some glass cutting and make these more of a euro design - just to get plenty of air across the front pane of glass and prevent condensation -- then using sliders above that. (The 20H design is kind of skinny for sliding doors though.)

I really like your idea of the vents in the side of the tank. I have to find something crafty to cover up the mesh for the vents though - as I will likely just silicone some screen in place to prevent escapes. 

I have some additional vents drilled in the bottom pane of glass for the front that I will be covering with screen and then using a metal washer to finish for a more professional look. 

Basically I will silicone the screen in place and then place the metal washer (which has been spray painted black) in place over the screen so that the vent is open through the middle of the washer. This design allows me to use magnets to cover the washers to regulate air circulation. (the magnets are like ones used for refrigerator magnets or used on the decals that many people put on their cars - cut into the shapes to regulate air flow into the tank.)


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow. Very cool dou.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dcairelli said:


> Wow. Very cool dou.


Thank You!


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Wip 20s

Looking forward to getting these 20s going.

Wip









Pic of the washers over the vents









Arena Blanca tank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

